# Medication Costs w/o Insurance



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

goodRX.com is a site I recently found for checking local prices. It shows Wellbutrin for $31 in my area. 

As for Xanax, it's generic & very cheap. Last time I filled a Xanax script a few months ago it was $17 for 2mg x 150 (that includes shipping) at Costco.com -- no need to be a Costco member, BTW. Sam's Club also typically has some of the best prices around & you don't need to be a member to fill scripts there either.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> goodRX.com is a site I recently found for checking local prices. It shows Wellbutrin for $31 in my area.
> 
> As for Xanax, it's generic & very cheap. Last time I filled a Xanax script a few months ago it was $17 for 2mg x 150 (that includes shipping) at Costco.com -- no need to be a Costco member, BTW. Sam's Club also typically has some of the best prices around & you don't need to be a member to fill scripts there either.


Great info, thanks for the response. Now just to get a doctor who will give me 150 at a time.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> goodRX.com is a site I recently found for checking local prices. It shows Wellbutrin for $31 in my area.
> 
> As for Xanax, it's generic & very cheap. Last time I filled a Xanax script a few months ago it was $17 for 2mg x 150 (that includes shipping) at Costco.com -- no need to be a Costco member, BTW. Sam's Club also typically has some of the best prices around & you don't need to be a member to fill scripts there either.


That Wellbutrin is generic. You guys pay like 400 dollars for wellbutrin when it's not generic. I just used the site and clicked on the Wellbutrin XL tab at the top as it goes to generic by default.

This is for new York:

*Wellbutrin XL*

for 
As low as: 249.61

as low as 249?!?! I pay $40 for brand name in Canada without insurance. With wellbutrin XL you want brand name only. It's well known generics don't work as well.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> That Wellbutrin is generic. You guys pay like 400 dollars for wellbutrin when it's not generic. I just used the site and clicked on the Wellbutrin XL tab at the top as it goes to generic by default.
> 
> This is for new York:
> 
> ...


I don't mind taking generic. I can't afford brand name usually. It's America, nothin' like the almighty dollar. Paid $35 dollars the other day for .25 ML of eyedrops.


----------

